# What do you love most about your MK3 TT



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

I've got my new MK3 TT on order and I *WAS* very excited about getting it until I started reading about the problems other owners have experienced with theirs. It's made me feel a little nervous now and crossing my fingers that mine doesn't have any of the same problems. So to help me forget abut the problems others have suffered and to restore my excitement levels, please tell me what you love most about your TT and what has surprised you most about it.

Thanks


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Had mine 3 weeks tonight. 
Never stopped smiling.         

what has surprised me the most ? :lol: 
Just one example, I could fill pagers but will give you one.

I was on the M1 and thought " I know I will try line assist out" . Turned it on and saw the display showing two green lines and the car sitting in the middle. As the car moved very little to one side, the steering wheel moved itself to place the car back into the very middle of the lane. OMG..after feeling this working and sitting there :lol: I thought I would let go of the wheel and let it drive itself. 
It did....... :lol: but after 3-4 corrections a BIG warning came up on the screen and said something like this.... 
...PLEASE PUT YOUR HANDS ON THE STEERING WHEEL AND TAKE CONTROL OF THE VEHICLE.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

At the risk of repeating myself from a previous post - I have had my TT Roadster as described in my signature below for 3 weeks now. I have had a number of 'sports' cars over the years - my last car, which I owned for 3 years from 2014 to 2017, was a 2010 Porsche Boxster (987) 2.9 6 cylinder - it was a great car but....

My new TT Roadster feels nearly as fast, is equally flat around the bendy bits and grips like mad. However, unlike the Porsche it is relatively quiet, very smooth and sophisticated - it's like a limousine by comparison whilst retaining all the fun bits.

On the read it's quiet with acceptable road roar and it comparatively floats over the road. The steering, clutch and gearbox are so light and effortless when in Comfort and reassuringly weighted in Dynamic - it's the best of both worlds.

In the real world, on today's roads and in today's traffic it's just magic. Honestly, if I could change it tomorrow I would buy exactly that same


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Got to be the performance for me. When all switched on properly it really shifts, and can make full use of all it's power. It has some serious grip. It's a very easy car to drive fast. Also love the colour, Sepang. I think the car looks great in that colour, and its completely different from other cars I've had.

I like Jeremy Clarkson's quote on the MK3 TT, "It's a machinegun in a dress".

OP, don't let other peoples tales of woe curb your enthusiasm. Negative experiences can be over represented on forums. People are less likely to post that they don't have any problems. I'm one year and 10k miles in now, and haven't had one single problem. That will be the kiss of death now!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As above problems tend to over represented on forums. Also now you are 3 years in to the new Mk3s and after a couple of face-lifts many of the past problems will have been fixed. So stop worrying.

What I love most are the grey leather super sports seats. They look fabulous, are really comfy and offer lots of adjustment. Also even on days like today they don't get hot at all, roof up or roof down.
What have surprised me most is how practical the roadster is as the main car and daily driver. Easy to drive in traffic, lively on the open road and the boot is plenty big enough for most of my needs.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I have gone from the 20 ltr ULTRA diesel to the 235 bhp petrol and on to the TTs so I must like something about the model, what I would like to say other than the bonnet release problem they all have performed admirably, enjoy your car.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Got mine (TT 2.0 Quattro) for 9 months now. No issues so far.

Really love its minimalistic almost Scandinavian interior, B&O Sound, satnav in the VC and how it drives of course.
Not the most engaging car I ever had but it is Audi not Ferrari. As long as you allow and expect it to be what it is - you keep enjoying it. It actually is one of the fastest cars on the road at almost any given moment of time. And probably the fastest and the most up to date you can get for its price.

By the way, going towards its 7k the engine improved a lot and the car feels noticeably more smooth and agile. MPG figures also keep improving. Now I get 35-39 compared to 25-31 when brand-new.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You know a car is a good one when you always have a quick look back at it as you walk away. The mk3 is a clean and modern design and it looks fantastic. Mine hasn't seen the dealer yet, 10 months in. Don't worry. Best bit is the 1.8 engine keeps getting better, manual gearbox is ultra precise. VC is very cool too.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Had mine 3 weeks tonight.
> Never stopped smiling.
> 
> what has surprised me the most ? :lol:
> ...


Wow Nyxx, 3 weeks! Lovely, I am looking forward to trying the lane assist out myself. Just for scientific purposes of course!!


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

4433allanr said:


> You know a car is a good one when you always have a quick look back at it as you walk away. The mk3 is a clean and modern design and it looks fantastic. Mine hasn't seen the dealer yet, 10 months in. Don't worry. Best bit is the 1.8 engine keeps getting better, manual gearbox is ultra precise. VC is very cool too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I know what you mean, I do that now with the current MK2. I like walking up to it when there aren't any other cars around it as well. I love it, it's a 2011 and that's why I'm trading up to a MK3. It just made me a little nervous when so many people seemed to be having the same issues with theirs. I haven't had any with my current one.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

What do I love most?

It has to be the engine and its sound; it's like being followed by an automotive symphony orchestra. 8)

And the sparkly paint - especially today in the sunshine.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I dealt with a lady with a ltd edition mk2 TTs (1 of 500), the other week and it looked awesome. Then again I was smitten with a mk1 3.2 as well. Sounds like you love the mk2 so I'm sure you'll love the new one.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> You know a car is a good one when you always have a quick look back at it as you walk away. The mk3 is a clean and modern design and it looks fantastic. Mine hasn't seen the dealer yet, 10 months in. Don't worry. Best bit is the 1.8 engine keeps getting better, manual gearbox is ultra precise. VC is very cool too.


Precisely! I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Had mine 6 months. nothing but fun, no issues at all. Remap and custom exhaust and all. The noise now is addictive aswell as the speed. Quattro is good s-tronic box is good. No complaints.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Had mine 3 weeks tonight.
> Never stopped smiling.
> 
> what has surprised me the most ? :lol:
> ...


That came standard on my TTS and I used it once and never again. Most of the time it had trouble picking up the lane markings, so I wouldn't rely on it too much and taking your hands off the wheel, good luck with that. I'd never spec it, galls me that I've paid for something I'd never want, hey ho...

Very few grumbles about my car. Done 21k now in 13 months from new. Minor gripes are bugs with the technology, e.g. I can't turn traffic announcements off and nor can Audi when it's been into the Dealer. The * button on steering wheel doesn't always respond - got my drive select programmed to it, not that I use that very much anyway. Media keeps going back to the first track on my ipod when I restart the car. Oh and love the water falls when I open the boot after it's been raining. Grrrr... and finally the speach recognition leaves a lot to be desired. Work in progress for Audi I guess. But hey, it is a great car. Nice to drive, comfortable seats, good driving position (unlike the new RS3 I briefly had!), interior is great and no rattles... it's fast, handles way better than any TT/TTS/TTRS I have owned before, has great traction and in Dynamic, the steering is actually pretty good for a fast Audi, B&O is awesome, V/Dash really grows on you, although it needs to be improved to go brighter and a lot duller for night driving (I find it too bright at night even on the lowest setting) it has good economy - mine averages 36 mpg on my 28 mile there and 28 mile back commute to work each day, it's practical - I can get a weekends carp fishing gear in it and it's a good looking car - much more aggressive looking than the mk2 and definitely turns heads. All in all, I've been super happy with my TTS and if I can't order a mk3 RS in the spec I want, will just get another TTS next year when I trade, probably go for a change of colour and wheels so I feel like I have new car, LOL.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Tonight went out for a drive with out the wife. :wink: 
Got the oil temp up to 100-110. Selected Dynamic and :lol: :lol: :lol: 
S Tronic with Quattro is so much fun. The noise when you change up at 6750 RPM, deep fart sound :lol:

Then I pulled up and did a launch start, omg, the speed, the sound.....the sound :lol:

It's like having two cars, drive in comfort for the commute and the Dynamic when oil is warm and you want a play, or put another way it can be like jekyll and hyde when ever you like :wink:

Your going to love your MK3, I sure love mine


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

Nyxx said:


> Tonight went out for a drive with out the wife. :wink:
> Got the oil temp up to 100-110. Selected Dynamic and :lol: :lol: :lol:
> S Tronic with Quattro is so much fun. The noise when you change up at 6750 RPM, deep fart sound :lol:
> 
> ...


 Sounds awesome, will I still get the same sort of sound in dynamic mode out of the 2.0 TFSI manual?


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

The farts are amazing shame its only on the the DSG.my gear changes clap now. Sound like gunshots not farts, all thanks to the new exhaust. Insta is @IAMSTANYER there is a video on there of it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Second birthday for the TTS this week and I have to say that its been nothing but fun. A few minor niggles but nothing to detract from the excellent all round capability and (surprisingly) practicality of this little pocket rocket! Always gets admiring glances and has an interior design that simply oozes class!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No Chavvy foglights for the idiots.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

NoWayMan73 said:


> I've got my new MK3 TT on order and I *WAS* very excited about getting it until I started reading about the problems other owners have experienced with theirs. It's made me feel a little nervous now and crossing my fingers that mine doesn't have any of the same problems. So to help me forget abut the problems others have suffered and to restore my excitement levels, please tell me what you love most about your TT and what has surprised you most about it.
> 
> Thanks


ignore all the problem posts, its just info sharing. I've had issues with my TTS but its still the best car i've owned. I've had problems with all new cars i've owned - there is no perfect/issue-free car. It looks superb and you never get bored of looking at it or inside it. Drives amazing too. You'll love it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines been perfect, in fact all of my Audi have been relatively trouble free.
I did have issue with the MK2, but thats another forum.


----------

